# husband met with guy from craigslist, WTF?! advice!? Please?!



## Betrayed24 (Dec 9, 2011)

So the other day I was on the computer under his password to email his sisters resume to her, when I stumbbled upon an email, it seemed innocent, title was "whats up" and was from joe s. I almost didnt open it but i was just being nosey and curious since i dont know who joe is, thinking it would be nothing I opening it and it felt like I got punched in the stomach and got the wind knocked out of me! I could tell it wasnt the beginning of conversations between them but they were talking about how their thanksgiving was and how they should meet up again and this joe person was giving details of what happened when they met up the first time (sick) and going on how its been so long, blah blah you get the picture. I was shocked! that he would cheat, let alone with a man!! He was across the street at his mothers house at this time and so I calming put our 2 and a half year old to sleep, and told him to come home now we have to talk, when he got home i said is there ANYTHING you have to tell me and he said no nothing and I said one last chance, still nothing, and I said so what happened in conway (by the way he goes outof town for work constanly and thats where it happened) and he was speachless, then he broke down and said he has been curious since he was younger and it was a one time thing he has felt discusted since and now knows he does not have those kinds of feelings for a man, so my ? was why keep communicating with him if u say u feel that why, he said it was stupid and just to flatter this person, i dont buy it, by the way we have been together since 2006 and just got married aug of this year, so why wait until 2 months after you are MARRIED to figure out these curiousities you have for men? This pisses me off to no end, id be gone if it wasnt for our daughter who loves him dearly he is a great dad, she asks for him all the time when he is at work and I cant bare the thought of taking her out of her home even though it wouldnt be my fault, We are going to go to counsiling but I dont know if it will change how I feel, or if I should/can forgive him, anyone else been through this with their husband? any advice?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

he giving what we call trickle truth

only admitting to what you can prove

my guess is that he's bisexual and looks for men on the side of the marriage and is too afraid to admit his sexuality


1) go to your doctor and get std testing right away
2) see a lawyer about your options
3) know that MC won't work while he continues to engage in extramarital affairs


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I was cheated on, he was with females not males though. I am not sure how much of a difference that makes, cheating is cheating.

How much do you know about the 180, gaslighting and all that stuff as it pertains to infidelity?

Do you think he's gay or bi?


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

Divorce him. This is sick.


----------



## Betrayed24 (Dec 9, 2011)

I plan on going to doc and making him go, thinking about going with him to make sure he actuallly does it, I plan on going to see a laywer already looked into it, want to work it out for our daughter but dont know if I can, Im already out the door im pretty sure. I do not know about 180 , gaslighting or any of that, I am knew to the site and infidelity (lol) i have been reading other posts and seen things mentioned I am curious what they mean. I was truly SHOCKED by this and he had to of planned this I mean he never knows where he is going for work and he is never there long so he had to plan it, and had to sit there waiting for them so he had time to think about what he was doing its not like it just happened, this is killing me!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

read my newbie link for abbreviations and terms


----------



## madwoman (Oct 20, 2011)

DONT BELIEVE HIM!

Sorry, but do you really think this is a one time thing? Don't buy a single word. 

He is giving you trickle truth. He is ashamed, and he got caught. This is very fresh, your fixin to go through so much more than you know right now.

The pain will hit you hard in the days ahead. As the truth reveals itself there will be more.

I would change his email password, and email the guy ask him for the truth. compare with your husband.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Betrayed24 said:


> I want to work it out for our daughter but


Your newlyweds, your husband is meeting random men on the internet. 

What are you going to work out? hoping he just wanted to be intimate with one random man and now it's out of his system? He's keeping email momento's... That is a terrible sign.

I'm so sorry for your pain.

Edited to tone down, Apologies to OP for being inconsiderate of her pain.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry honey, I can't imagine how you feel right now. But the truth is if your newlyweds and he is having sex with other men, it is time to go. @Pitt You could be blunt but damn that stings on the border of being rude, she is in shock right now and she did say more than likley she will leave. I'm sorry your going through this.


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

There are fixable issues and this one is not one of them. I am very sincere in saying that he is a lost cause. I am sorry.


----------



## DG3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Your husband likes d*ck. You don't have the right plumbing to work this out.
> 
> Your newlyweds, your husband is meeting random men on the internet to smoke poles.
> 
> ...


Wow you are not a very sympathetic person. What mean things to say to someone hurting! What if someone said these horrible things to you! You cannot and should not ever judge someone else like this. You are not in her shoes and you don't know the pain this has caused. You are also disgusting and homophobic. Get some therapy.


----------



## Betrayed24 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone I agree, @pitt is being rude, this is supposed to be a helpful place not a place to mock peoples pain, anyway... my husband, and the emails back it up that they did not have sex basically it was cuddling, a kiss and a hand job. my husband says he did not even ejaculate because he was not aroused like he thought he would be and it all made him uncomfortable, he did it bc he was curious and he says not he is no longer bc he got it out of his system, again I am not a stupid person I take this with a gain of salt, I would think if that was the case he would cut all communication with this person but they were still emailing after this encounter.. so I dont know. I can never look at him the same, all the love I had for him is now filled with hate, from all the lies and decite. I just wish our child did not have to suffer.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

:iagree::iagree::iagree: With DCG. When I first read pits post I felt the same way that is a horrible thing to say to someone when they're in need. And the shiver part was such a nice touch, epsecially since she had a kid with this man and also has been intimate. How in the world do you think she feels? Like I said before I'm sorry your going through this but like th majority said so far there are things to fix and this is not one of them. I would say file the divorce papers, get some counseling for you, and take one day at a time.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

krismimo said:


> @Pitt You could be blunt but damn that stings on the border of being rude.


Yeah, your right. I apologize. That wasnt called for. I should have be more sympathetic. I was appalled at what people are capable of. 

I am genuinely sorry that you are going through this, I can not imagine your pain. That was knee jerk and very callous of me, My sincere apologies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

Pit may have been a bit carried away, but his intention was to help OP see how disgusting his behavior truly is. Because OP still loves her H and may desperately cling to the man she thought she loved refusing to see the true ramification of it, Pit was trying to give you some jolt to help you see things more clearly. 

You mentioned the word "hate" to describe your feelings now, but what you should really worry about is whether this man can truly come back to a heterosexual relationship. I am sorry to say this, but I am very skeptical of it. This kind of tendancy does not just go away even if he tries. And, from what I hear, he is not even trying.


----------



## adv (Feb 26, 2011)

While Pit's post was very harsh, I do think there is a large kernel of truth to it.

I'm sorry you are going though this; I'm a man going through a similar problem (bi-sexual wife with divorce in progress) but after much more time together.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

DG3 said:


> You are also disgusting and homophobic. Get some therapy.


Lol. Ok. Very well then. 

If u un-quote that post, it will be deleted. My apology for being inconsiderate to her feelings stands though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, actually, I am a bit homophobic.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

I know what he was trying to say and it still was a horrible thing to say, it's not what you do it's HOW you do it. No one is trying to sugar coat this for her but at the same time there is something called (TACT). Think before you speak or type. There is a place and time for that and this is not one of them, and I know because I'm sarcastic by nature. But defending him? REALLY?... I'm sorry I don't care how long people have been on this site or how much experince they may have had gicing advice to others, but tacky is tacky. I have seen so many posts on here that had the same message that were blunt but NOT mean or harsh, it's not ok. And she is still in love with this man I dont think she is refusing anything she is in shock she just found out not that long ago.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Pit apologized very sincerely.

OP, be sure to read almostrecovered links. Great info.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Again it is not what you say or do but how you say or do it. As for betrayed have you shared what you know to your family?Friends?and if you have what did they say? Or didn't say? And the other issue beside the obvious is that you said he travels a lot. Well that can take a toll on any marriage when a spouse is not present at the home.


----------



## Betrayed24 (Dec 9, 2011)

I read those links and still dont know what 180, gaslighting, etc is. it had the appreviations on there but not those things...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Really I thought they were in there

180 is a system to help you detach, someone will post the steps, gaslighting is a term where a liar makes you think you are crazy to believe their lies. (ie. "I wasn't at a hotel, that receipt is a misprint!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Betrayed24 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you for the apology

I have shared this with my mother bc I couldnt keep it in any longer it was eating me alive, she was in complete utter shock, neither of us can believe it. she supports whatever I decide. She is leaning toward me leaving him. she would of never guessed this would happen or expected it, Im just in complete shock. We have an apt for counsiling this week but I just dont see it helping im just so ppissed at him for tearing my daughters family apart. and im going to be the one to hear her cry for him, it just hurts, I just dont want things to change for my little girl, im fine for things changing for me, I can move on, I will not be miserable or always wonder.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

sadcalifornian said:


> Pit may have been a bit carried away, but his intention was to help OP see how disgusting his behavior truly is. Because OP still loves her H and may desperately cling to the man she thought she loved refusing to see the true ramification of it, Pit was trying to give you some jolt to help you see things more clearly.


FTR.... That was exactly my intention. The thought that she could contemplate R with this man, jarred me. The thunderbolt of reality was poorly timed, and over the top. But I couldn't stomach the idea that this could be rug swept, rationalized, or somehow minimized (like 90%+ of LS's do initially). I wanted it to be seen for what it was. My intention was never to hurt. In the end the decision to reconcile or not to is not mine to make though. Bad form... Or what was that. Someone said?... Disgusting and worthy of therapy? Lol.

Ps. Thank you for accepting my apology.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Bottom line is that it doesn't matter if her husband is finally "finding himself" in terms of his sexuality 

The real matter is that he cheated and is likely lying to the extent of what's really happened as most cheater do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Make SURE you get tested. You don't know this other man and who he's been with. Do you now if your husband used any protection while with him?

We have many friends in the gay community and have had to say goodbye to two of them who died from AIDS over the years. It's a sad situation, but it's reality.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Betrayed24 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone I agree, @pitt is being rude, this is supposed to be a helpful place not a place to mock peoples pain, anyway... my husband, and the emails back it up that they did not have sex basically it was cuddling, a kiss and a hand job. my husband says he did not even ejaculate because he was not aroused like he thought he would be and it all made him uncomfortable, he did it bc he was curious and he says not he is no longer bc he got it out of his system, again I am not a stupid person I take this with a gain of salt, I would think if that was the case he would cut all communication with this person but they were still emailing after this encounter.. so I dont know. I can never look at him the same, all the love I had for him is now filled with hate, from all the lies and decite. I just wish our child did not have to suffer.


I am inclined to believe your husband here. Only because i was in the same situation with a woman...albeit, i was single at the time...but one time was all it took to make me realize that no, I am not into pooosay...just my own. I did get it out of my system, I was uncomfortable and I did not orgasm with the woman (college was crazy). I never went back to women and knew from then on out that I am heterosexual.

What bothers me most is that he didn't come to you with his feelings about being curious. instead, he met up with someone and cheated. Then, he lied about it when you asked and ONLY confessed when he knew he was caught.

The act itself is unforgivable (cheating) but in theory, can be worked out IF it was only curiosity and he is indeed not homosexual.

However, the LIES and the BETRAYAL are what you will be struggling with in the days ahead and even the strongest relationships will crumble when that cancer of distrust starts to grow.

My sincere condolences to you right now. The holiday season is no time to have to deal with this mess (not that any time is good, but the holidays make it worse). I wish you peace and the ability to be level headed through this hard time. Especially with a child to tend to, emotionally and physically. It's so heartbreaking to look at your child and realize that maybe the family you wanted to give her doesn't truly exist. It's even more trying when you're not able to get a grasp on your own emotions, let alone deal with your child's. It's a true disaster. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm sorry you are having to go through this. He's probably bi and not really admitting it to himself. You're really NOT going to be able to ignore this. It's probably not a one time thing. He's probably not telling you the truth. You should both go to marriage counseling. Your best option is divorce but stay friends for the sake of your child. You're going to want to deny and rug sweep this, but please don't because you're asking for more pain later. This is a very very big red flag that you should leave the marriage. Unless you're okay with him having an open bisexual marriage, you should really get a divorce.


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

The only thing I would add to any of this is that your husband is in all probability bisexual, at least to some degree. 

Obviously the cheating is the worst thing, but I'd also be concerned about the continued contact. 

At the very least, he's going to have to NC the guy in question and be very transparent in what he does with you. 

Wishing you the best.


----------



## Betrayed24 (Dec 9, 2011)

no I dont know if they used protection, I am making a doctors apt on monday for myself and making him make one as well. thank you for the support, it helps to talk about it here and hear everyones stories and advice. I am trying to stay strong for my daughter and I do but when I hear her ask for him or say she really misses daddy it breaks my heart into a million pieces, and the holidays do not help!


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

I got accused of being an ignorant homophobe recently, so I'll tread lightly.

Bi or gay? Doesn't matter. If he has a hankerin' for erect penis', he's going for it. Nightclubs are where you pick up people fo sex, right? Who's saying "NO" all the time in these exchanges? Women. In gay/bi relationships, there's nobody to say "no". Gay/bi men have A LOT of sex with men. 

I'll give some leeway on the curiosity angle, but it doesn't look good there either. I know what it's like to cuddle and kiss people. I DON'T know what it's like to play with an erect penis. If I was curious, that's what I'd concentrate on. I'd keep the man's manly facial features out of it. Curious to suck a penis? Well, I've never done it before... 

Cuddle and kiss a man? Not a chance in hell!


----------



## DeadlyNightshade (Dec 5, 2011)

MrK said:


> I'll give some leeway on the curiosity angle, but it doesn't look good there either. I know what it's like to cuddle and kiss people. I DON'T know what it's like to play with an erect penis. If I was curious, that's what I'd concentrate on. I'd keep the man's manly facial features out of it. Curious to suck a penis? Well, I've never done it before...


Dude, graphic!:nono:


----------



## Betrayed24 (Dec 9, 2011)

So I found more emails from them going back and forth and he only met with him once but after the fact, they have been communicating for quite some time, months and he talks about how he liked it, so if he SAYS it was to flatter this person he is kidding himself, I am sick and I am definatly out, he destroyed our family not me, and I will make a co parenting situation work for the sake of our daughter but any love or feeling, trust, anything I had for him is gone after reading all the emails... I cant put myself through a loveless (on my part) and a trustless marriage, I am only 24!!! I WONT DO IT!


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Betrayed24 said:


> no I dont know if they used protection, I am making a doctors apt on monday for myself and making him make one as well. thank you for the support, it helps to talk about it here and hear everyones stories and advice. I am trying to stay strong for my daughter and I do but when I hear her ask for him or say she really misses daddy it breaks my heart into a million pieces, and the holidays do not help!


:iagree:

Get the full screening for STDs and HIV.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I understand B24, you are, after all, very young and can start anew. We have have our own tolerances in what we can forgive and work through.


----------



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

Well kids,it's a different world from what it was when I grew up.
OP's man had sex and that was with another man. It is cheating!
It appears that this thread is on the verge of becoming a point of social issues and todays morals but let me say without showing any bias to be flamed over.....I grew up in the 60's. If OP's situation had happened then,when word got to her male relatives and even some male neighbors there would have been a very good chance that OP's husband would have got beat half to death. Now, people will come to his defence. That's their business,not mine. 
What would I have done if I caught my wife cheating and having sex with another woman? Or...some of the men who may read this...you know it's a different world with different values,bias,and set of rules 'sometimes' for each. 
Nothing makes sense to me in this culture anymore. This guy just got married and is having sex with another man behind his wifes back. I really don't want to anger anyone but something tells me that in another 20 years...this may very well be the accepted norm in America. It makes me sick whats going on with morals in America sometimes I want to throw a brick thru my television.
OP did chose to go into a public forum with this. Yes she may be hurting. I will be plain and forward with my advice for you OP...in my opinion he will never stop this. Fact is, he has that desire. Fact is,he did this as a newly wed to you so...I don't buy that it was his first experience,,nope!. Matter of fact...you more than likely will see the day come that he wants to involve you with the two of them,he is bi-sexual!! I do feel sorry for you lady. But if you are sickened and disgusted by his behavior....you might as well move on and do the best you can.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Keep us informed Betrayed, sorry to read you go through all of this. Just remember to stay strong, you may at times feel like giving into the temptation of keeping your family "whole" but this is a part of who your husband is... from his own words since his youth. Its not fair to always wonder everytime a new man comes around, what the level of friendship he is with your husband.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Yikes. I am so sorry you are going through this. I've unknowingly dated quite a few gay/bi men in the past and I know exactly how you feel.

To be blunt, I don't think he's being completely honest with you. From my experience, straight men just don't 'experiment' (unless it's in the younger years - I hear that is actually sort of common). He's probably actually bi, or gay, worst case. It's something he's obviously ashamed of, so maybe try to keep an open mind, a non-judgmental mind, will help him expose his true feelings about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Betrayed24 (Dec 9, 2011)

I think he is scrambling to keep his family together and trying to deny what he feels, so i told him if he does have those feelings thats fine I just cannot live married to a bi man, I can move on, I think he is worried about loosing his daughter so i told him i would never keep her from him bc i know she loves her daddy i would make it very easy for them to see each other, and he still denys those feelings, but i have the emails, how can u write all those emails and not mean them? I dont buy it. Thanks everyone for the comments, im going to go meet with a laywer I believe the emails over what hes telling me now


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Betrayed24 said:


> I just cannot live married to a bi man


Bi-sexuality has nothing to do with it, it is the fact the he was dishonest with you from the start about his bi-sexuality and compounded it by choosing to betray you. There are plenty of bi-sexual folks, mostly women, who despite having equal sexual attraction for members of their own sex, do not engage in infidelity because they love their spouse and value their vow to forsake all others. Dishonesty and betrayal know no gender orientation.


----------



## Betrayed24 (Dec 9, 2011)

your right I agree


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

morituri said:


> Bi-sexuality has nothing to do with it


That's not altogether true. There's a book about the early days of the AIDS epidemic called "When the Band Played On". Read it and then tell us that a man with a hankerin' for sex with men shouldn't be a concern to a wife. Women say "no" in the pursuit for sex. When it's all men, they line up for each other. Literally. I can GUARANTEE this isn't the only man he's had.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

DeadlyNightshade said:


> Dude, graphic!:nono:


You're a registered user here for 15 minutes and you're already a morality cop? 

:scratchhead:


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, without getting into the sexual politics of it all, it's hard to believe a man will experiment sexually with other men unless he is at least bisexual. 

The real issue in that is that he didn't tell you of his inclination when you were married. 

If he had told you that from the beginning and never acted upon it with anyone, that would be one thing. But considering he did act upon it not only is it adultery, but it's also dangerous.


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

morituri said:


> Bi-sexuality has nothing to do with it, it is the fact the he was dishonest with you from the start about his bi-sexuality and compounded it by choosing to betray you. There are plenty of bi-sexual folks, mostly women, who despite having equal sexual attraction for members of their own sex, do not engage in infidelity because they love their spouse and value their vow to forsake all others. Dishonesty and betrayal know no gender orientation.


I understand your point, but I somewhat disagree. A sexual orientation does add another dimension of issues to the infidelity which is bad enough by itself. Right now, his sexual interest in other men makes him questionable whether he is capable of staying in heterosexual relationship. Maybe, he himself is questioning this right now. 

I know some bisexual men married to women. Every single of them never managed to stay in a commited relationship and eventually divorced his wife with one excuse or another. If you were my sister, I would definitely advise to break up now and save yourself of further pain down the line.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

sadcalifornian said:


> I know some bisexual men married to women. Every single of them never managed to stay in a commited relationship and eventually divorced his wife with one excuse or another.


And depending on what kind of group you hang around with, the same can be said for many heterosexual men.


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

morituri said:


> And depending on what kind of group you hang around with, the same can be said for many heterosexual men.


Depending on what kind of group you hang around with, I guess anything is possible, no? I know you are trying to focus on the element of infidelity trivializing the sexual orientation part, but you must accept the reality for what it is. The issue does get much more complicated with his bisexuality.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

sadcalifornian said:


> Depending on what kind of group you hang around with, I guess anything is possible, no? I know you are trying to focus on the element of infidelity trivializing the sexual orientation part, but you must accept the reality for what it is. The issue does get much more complicated with his bisexuality.


I'm not denying that her H's bisexuality complicates matters but his infidelity is the issue here just like it would be if he was straight. The question is, is it a deal breaker for the OP? If it is then the answer is evident, divorce. If it isn't then he's going to have subject himself willingly to all the things that the OP is going to need to start rebuilding her trust in him.


----------



## I_Will_Survive (Oct 28, 2011)

morituri said:


> ... H's bisexuality complicates matters but his infidelity is the issue here just like it would be if he was straight.


Still, it might be harder for WH to recommit to the marriage if he felt that there are things he could _never_ get from it. He might want the marriage and all that goes with it but also want men. It's one thing to believe a man who's gone NC with another woman, it's totally another to believe a man who has bisexual inclinations will totally give up all other men.

If the success rate of reconciliation after an affair is 30% (I don't know the number, just guessing), that number has to go WAY down in this type of case. 

So sorry. This has to be hard, but at least you know it's not about you.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I take it that this applies to bi-sexual married women as well?


----------



## Betrayed24 (Dec 9, 2011)

He continues to say it meant nothing and he never intended to do it again and he doesnt have those feelings anymore (for men) and coulld go the rest of his life never doing it again, I cant buy it I just cant cz he wouldnt of kept talking to him aand recalling the experience with this guy in emails and saying he wanted to go back so I asked him why he kept emailing and he can never give me a straight answer just "I dont know" or something like that, My blood boils, actions speak louder than words. He asked me why I was no longer wearing my wedding ring, and I said well did u wear yours when u cheated, he said no, So i said it must not mean anything to you, you can just take it off whenever and put it back on when you want, so why should I wear mine..


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

After all I've recommended as far as outing him and leaving him, I kind of now feel bad for him. He may lose his wife as an adulterer AND be outed as a homosexual at the same time. I hope SOMEONE gets a life lesson out of this.


----------



## sadcalifornian (Sep 18, 2011)

Homosexuality is nothing to fool around with. Unless this is truly the lifestyle one wants, he should not have acted on such impulse. Once he crosses the liine, it is very hard to revert back. He must be in a very confused state right now. Of course, the true victims here are his W and kids.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

One piece of advise for you

Never stay for the children...

stay because you love him, stay because YOU want to work it out.

But never stay for the children


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

If you two are not in counseling (individual or marital) please do start going to counseling. This will get messy and confusing really fast. Hang in there.


----------



## Betrayed24 (Dec 9, 2011)

I went to my first coounsiling apt today and it helped, I think he also needs to go, we plan on going together, and He also needs to go by himself too. Even if we dont stay together which at this point Divorce is the route im leaning I want answers and I want to go to counsiling to make the situation better for the sake of our daughter. I agree you shouldnt stay just for the children but it just kills me that she has to pay for his horrible choices. If she was not in the picture I would not think twice about leaving I would be gone already. So I guess there is my answer...


----------



## mommyinlove (Feb 17, 2012)

My husband has been trying to make excuses to stay with a friend of his while he is working(monday night-friday) He has told me his friend wants to have sex with him and my husband said he is not into that.... But I do not know why he wants to go to the friends house so bad. He has lied to me many times and said his friends phone is out of service and then my H calls his when he thinks he is alone. Our sex life sux and I am so afraid that my H is a gay! 

How do I go about asking him about these things. He is the type that will not admitt something unless I can prove it so I feel hopeless, alone, and very very sad! please comment!!! I need serious advice!!!!!!!! FML


----------



## 1dayatatime (Feb 19, 2012)

mommyinlove if you post in a sep. post you may get more answers. i'm sorry to hear your going through this.


----------

